# China Lifted Ban on Ivory



## Biscuit123 (Jul 24, 2017)

I couldn't find a report on it, but China Lifted the ban on selling Ivory. This is really terrible for the endangered animals


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Ive put a link to the BBC news

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-42532017

Also https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...reverses-ban-on-trade-in-tiger-rhino-products


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Very sad. There will be none left soon


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## catlady123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Biscuit123 said:


> I couldn't find a report on it, but China Lifted the ban on selling Ivory. This is really terrible for the endangered animals


This is very bad news, they have no regard for animals, we should not buy products from China.


----------

